# Miniature Horse Pictures :D



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

Spartacus(and his funky haircut xD):










Pretty Woman:











Buddy:











Guinevere:











Daisy (mama-to-be )











So, that's all my Minis  This is Titan (not mine) the sire to Daisy's foal...


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

They are all soooo adorable


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice! I love Buddy!


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

I love the second one, Pretty Woman I think it was.
Just wondering, where are you from/where did you get her from?
There was a Mini Farm I used to go to all the time and help out with, and they had a new born foal called Pretty Woman when I used to go there, same colour and all. Haha, probably total different horses but so so similar! 

They're all_ gorgeous. _


----------



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

trashcore said:


> I love the second one, Pretty Woman I think it was.
> Just wondering, where are you from/where did you get her from?
> There was a Mini Farm I used to go to all the time and help out with, and they had a new born foal called Pretty Woman when I used to go there, same colour and all. Haha, probably total different horses but so so similar!
> 
> They're all_ gorgeous. _


They all came from a breeder in Alabama  

and thank you


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

*Squeals*
Oh my goodness look at how precious they are!!

They are just too darn cute.


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

How do l put this delicately?!? THERE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

lol thanks DD


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute! So do you ride all of them? Is it hard to train them for the cart?


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

JMMarroq said:


> They all came from a breeder in Alabama
> 
> and thank you



Haha. Defiantly not related to the pony I knew!
Unless she was shipped up to Alabama from here, (Melbourne, Australia).
Which is unlikely as I'm 99% sure the lady still has it!

They're identical though. ^-^ Hahah!


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Love daisy and pretty womans colouring the most.

But I do love them all. One day I will have my mini herd and trick train them all.


----------



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

lol xD yeah they're probably just simular looking, though the lady has sold horses to Australia (idk what part though) so it is POSSIBLE, just unlikely lol


----------



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Very cute! So do you ride all of them? Is it hard to train them for the cart?


no we don't ride any of them, we put a 2y/o on Buddy, because he is pretty stocky lol...it isn't too hard to train them for cart, it just depends on the horse though


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

JMMarroq said:


> no we don't ride any of them, we put a 2y/o on Buddy, because he is pretty stocky lol...it isn't too hard to train them for cart, it just depends on the horse though


I should of rephrase. I meant "driving all of them" not "riding".  I'd be very happy to have one. May be one day.... Lol!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

cute! my friend has 3 miniatures. i love them!


----------



## 11dreamer11 (Oct 17, 2009)

they are the cutest little things <3


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I LOVE the name Sparticus! It's adorable LOL. Great pictures- they're all so cute! This summer me and some other girls at my barn toured a Mini breeding barn, and the foals were the cutest things ever! I think I fell in love with Minis on the spot LOL.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

cukte! LOVE my minis! i hope to train copper to drive


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

way to cute excpecially the one in the harness


----------

